# Weight gain and Anti-depressants



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

FYI for those of us who know this subject intimately! http://www.netnutritionist.com/faframe.htm Gayle


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Very interesting Gayle, thanks for posting!I've been on Remeron (mirtazapine, a tetracyclic antidepressant) since November 1999 and have been putting weight on all that time, it's really starting to depress me now. I eat a low-fat diet and am as active as I can (admittedly this doesn't amount to much because of the M.E/CFS, but I do my best) but continue to put on weight. I've heard it said that the weight gain with Remeron is only if you eat extra food because it increases your appetite, but I'm not so sure after reading the article you posted, especially this bit: "Mitrazapine (Remeronï¿½) has been associated with significant weight gain, possibly secondary to interactions with the histamine (H1) receptor."! I did have a hugely increased appetite when I started taking it, but I'm on a higher dose now and don't have that problem now. Interestingly, I always loose weight with SSRIs because they give me such D!!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think remeron is somewhat idiosyncratic. I have IBS-C and have been on a lot of anti-depressants but suffered a severe allergic reaction to this one - probablt due to the histamine involvement.tom


----------

